# New Jersey Pinelands



## Greg V (Oct 4, 2016)

Good afternoon all.
I am as new to the bee world as they come. Have spent that past 18 months or so reading all I could and watching far to many YouTube videos. It all started 18 months ago when I saw a crowd funding link to The Flow Hive. I was intrigued and spent the next 18 months consumed with gaining knowledge on keeping bees. Up until today I was prepared to go the Flow Hive route. Then I backed up and decided maybe I should rethink that huge cost to enter the beekeeping world. Now I think I am going to go at it the more traditional way, unless somebody tells me that the Flow Hive is the way to go? I have no bees and winter is setting in here in NJ. I plan to have a hive ready for spring. Any tips or suggestions would be of great value. I also want to thank you for the knowledge I have gained by reading these forums along with the knowledge that will come from my continued time here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Greg!

The fastest way is to locate a local beekeeper to get some
nucs or full hives. We all recommend getting 2 hives for the education and helping out the
other hive when in trouble.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to bee source!
I second Beepros advice about local nucs and more than one hive. If you find that local bee keeper, try to get him to let you follow him on hive days. Maybe build & put out some bait hives.
Good Luck, CE


----------



## Greg V (Oct 4, 2016)

tech.35058 said:


> Maybe build & put out some bait hives.
> Good Luck, CE


Great! Now there's a term I have yet to hear "bait hives" I'll spend 20 hours watching video and reading about that topic. LOL


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

